# Petsmart coupons



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

FYI for those who need stuff. If this should be in a different area feel free to move it.

http://email.petsmart-mail.com/P/v3..._CPN_50030&e=487;691664;24133178;25;02&a=1007


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.soldanspet.com/coupon.htm

Not many here will be able to use this but if anyone can......I do it all the time.


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

That makes me sad.... I realize people are all about saving money, but just think if everyone did their shopping at LFSs rather than these chain-stores. Perhaps LFSs wouldn't have such a hard time...

Personally I've stopped buying at stores like Petco and Petsmart. If I have to spend a little more at a LFS, so be it. They need the help.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

lol my lfs makes it just fine with all the SW stuff for freshwater stuff I mix it up. I support my local petsmart. It is the best one I have ever seen.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

I totally agree about support smaller businesses, but when I need something that the LFS doesn't carry it's off to the chain I go.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

hacket said:


> Perhaps LFSs wouldn't have such a hard time...
> 
> If I have to spend a little more at a LFS, so be it. They need the help.


Being a student and a mother, many days I feel that my pocketbook needs the help more than theirs


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't buy anything from the big stores...from the LFS's either..when i buy food;it is like 50-100 pound or so.same way with frozen.i don't buy 1 or 2 fish..depending on price i buy from 6-100..and some of what i breed i sell to the stores.and i never accept that store credit business..if they want the fish;they gotta lay down the cash.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm just cheap. I very proudly shop at Wal-Mart, clip coupons, browse Aldi's, ask friends to bring me to BJ's as their guest (too cheap to buy a membership), and I've lately been hooked on Stein Mart. I say support who ever has the lowest prices regardless of ownership for a like item. I gladly purchase stuff at PetSmart b/c they're easily 20% cheaper than the independent LFS around here. I do not buy livestock from them as they don't keep their fish well and they are prone to disease. I learned that the hard way a few years back.

Sneeze, thanks for the coupons. I will be using at least one tomorrow.

Oh, and, by the way, I'd like to share a fun little game that I play (my uncle got me hooked on this...) that like minded cheapskates will find amusing:
I add-up my coupon savings and my "bonus buy" rewards every time I go shopping and keep a log of how much money I saved and compare to the previous year. At the end of the year, I buy myself a toy with the money I have saved.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

And for those of us that don't have a decent lfs within a reasonable driving distance, the chain stores are our only resouce (except for buying online and some of us can't afford the high shipping if you only buy in small quantities).
Don't miss that expiration date guys. It ends Sunday.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree in supporting the lfs too, but sadly i don't have many big pet stores where i live so I end up shopping at the lfs anyways! I also had a diesease sweep through my freshwater tank that moved too fast for me to deal with! I got it from a chain-store fish I bought and it killed all my fish but one! I was mad but I got over it!


----------



## HTML.Coder (Aug 6, 2008)

sneasle said:


> FYI for those who need stuff. If this should be in a different area feel free to move it.
> 
> http://email.petsmart-mail.com/P/v3..._CPN_50030&e=487;691664;24133178;25;02&a=1007


ppl, can't use those ones, they exp. last month!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Of course they did, doofus. You're replying to a thread a month old.
You've been doing that all day. KNOCK IT OFF!


----------

